# Mobile Credit Card Processing



## laur (May 8, 2012)

We do all of our business on-site and looking for the best and most inexpensive way to accept and
process credit cards. We currently have a mobile unit but the processing fees are very high.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## atomicpress (May 9, 2012)

The Square (can be used with both smart phones and tablets) charges a flat 2.75% on sales with no other charges.


----------



## ironchef (Apr 28, 2012)

Try intuit also, they make quickbooks, and you can test run the app

Sent from my Xoom using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Sport T (Nov 10, 2010)

Square is easy to use and works great


----------



## ironchef (Apr 28, 2012)

Lol, and i think both are giving the swiper attachment for free? Not sure about square, but intuit is at the moment, it might just be a promotion

Sent from my Xoom using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Nochexman (May 10, 2012)

Hi laur. If you are based in the UK we may certainly be able to help you. Let me know and I can supply details.

Kind regards,
- Peter


----------



## neverfallindown (Mar 16, 2011)

I have been using square for all of my businesses since they opened, amazing service highly recommended! Free card reader, 2.75% flat fee on all charges with card. 3% without card.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

We have both the Square and the Intuit GoPayment.
www.squareup.com
Intuit GoPayment – iPhone credit card processing for mobile payments

I personally like the Square better. I use it on my iPhone and my partner uses the GoPayment on his Blackberry.

Both swipers were free. I actually lost my Square reader and was scrambling just minutes before I had to leave to go to the ARA Show to exhibit in Vegas so I went to Radio Shack and bought a spare for $10, but it came with a coupon for $10 credit when you activate it so it was still free. If you order your reader online, it will be free. Just put in your bank router number and account number and you're good to go!


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Gee thanks i did not realize you could buy the readers at radio shack. Going to pick one up. The i will haven one for the ipad and the iphone. I have been with square for about 1 1/2 yrs and could not be happier. It is so fast and easy to use and i have never had a problem. Money is in my account very quickly . Great part is no mothly service fee


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

dan-ann said:


> Gee thanks i did not realize you could buy the readers at radio shack. Going to pick one up. The i will haven one for the ipad and the iphone. I have been with square for about 1 1/2 yrs and could not be happier. It is so fast and easy to use and i have never had a problem. Money is in my account very quickly . Great part is no mothly service fee


Yeah I was freaking out when I was ready to leave for the ARA Show and my Square reader wasn't in the spot I designate for it and couldn't find it anywhere! I looked online and found that Radio Shack and Best Buy carry them. Radio Shack was the closest one so I went there. They have black ones, too!


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

PayPal is also coming out with there own mobile credit card reader..

https://www.paypal.com/webapps/mpp/credit-card-reader

So if you have a PayPal debit card and the reader (like Intuit) you will have instant access to your money. 
Also, the PayPal debit card has a cash back monthly reward when you input your website and use the debit card.


----------



## IrieInnovator (Apr 3, 2007)

Does the square have an option for printed receipts? Do they send monthly statements and the required form to file with the irs at the end of the year?


----------



## atomicpress (May 9, 2012)

Square offers a receipt printer as well -- Star thermoprinter i believe


----------



## mostloyalfreak (May 10, 2012)

I have used a few and have found "Square" to be the best. the only fees you pay are when you make a sale.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

I Love square. Intuit just ripped me off for 2 years, (yes my fault for never checking my statements) never used their service but got charged $32.50 a month for 2 years until I questioned something on my bank statement last month, we told them we did not want to sign up but the girl said go ahead and if you end up selling the cabin business you are under no obligation, sold the cabin business and told them I did not want it, well guess what guess they did not care, I ASSUMED (yes I know) that it had been closed because I never ran the first card through them and then I find out last month they were taking fees every month LOVE square, and the money comes out before it goes into your account so no surprise fees at the beginning of the month


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

IrieInnovator said:


> Does the square have an option for printed receipts? Do they send monthly statements and the required form to file with the irs at the end of the year?


I send the receipt to my email and then send it on to the customer but most of the time they do not want one because I give an invoice but of course that is in my storefront not at a show but email still works fine.

Everything is online and you can go there and look at all the transactions etc and print anything you need.

Good luck


----------



## IrieInnovator (Apr 3, 2007)

Has anyone experienced receiving a fradulent card using square? If so, do they still provide you with the funds and then go after the culprit?


----------



## ironchef (Apr 28, 2012)

Does anyone actually use intuit? Im leaning towards them because they also do quickbooks, anyone know if it works well with quickbooks, the app and or on the computer?

Sent from my Xoom using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

go to squares website - most questions are answered there . if they aren't then you can contact square directly . you can access your account and print off monthly sales. Better then having to pay a charge for a company doing it and mailing it to you


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

ironchef said:


> Does anyone actually use intuit? Im leaning towards them because they also do quickbooks, anyone know if it works well with quickbooks, the app and or on the computer?
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using T-Shirt Forums


I use intuit. After using paypaland pay anywhere I went with and will stay with intuit. Over time I will be phasing out PayPal and putting my website on that account as well once I get a security cert. I have dealt with their customer service several times and it was better then I expected. The admin site is excellent as well


----------



## IrieInnovator (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks. I am using chargeanywhere software and bluetooth enabled card reader with printer. Love the whole set-up and having a receipt so the customer does not have to touch my phone. Only downside is merchant that I use charge 24 bucks a month in addition to swipe fee and percentage


----------



## RuggedBear (May 16, 2012)

I have been looking at a mobile payment option as I intend to sell at sporting events. I am UK based, so I know that square is out for me. I see paypal have the "Here" coming soon which looks quite good looking at the demo video. Is Intuit available WorldWide or just in the US? Also, would you feel ok just handing over your iphone to joe bloggs? Is there a way to prevent them running off?

Thanks for any help


----------



## jrcshirtsnmore (Jul 10, 2011)

I use intuit with QuickBooks Pro. We also use the GoPayment feature to run credit cards from my phone when I am at a vendor booth or in the field selling. Works great.


----------



## johnspence (Sep 3, 2012)

Which one you are currently using and how much did they charge to you . Now a days number for credit card processing companies came into existence . You can search for them on-line with key phrases like e commerce credit card processing. Some of them really offer good deals . But before opting one of any service do ask them for the hidden fees .


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Square 
Intuit 
PayPal Here 

Devices are free go to each website to find compare charges. 

No credit checks
No monthly but some have an option


----------



## jsnowden (Feb 18, 2013)

laur said:


> We do all of our business on-site and looking for the best and most inexpensive way to accept and
> process credit cards. We currently have a mobile unit but the processing fees are very high.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Look into http://www.payanywhere.com. It offers the lowest swipe rate in the industry. It is also available on all mobile platforms...BlackBerry, iPhone (iPod, iPad), and Android. Its part of http://www.nabancard.com


----------



## Wynpotter (Jul 19, 2011)

Insted of a smart phone, is there a way to attach the swipe/reader to your(dsl) internet computer hookup like the audio port on the computer with (square,intuit,or paypal)installed software?
Wyndham


----------



## GraNate Specialt (May 12, 2009)

I am glad to see this post. I started looking about a year ago when I heard about SquareUp. As a good consumer, I went to their website. A couple issues I saw were that they had a maximum amount (I think it was $1000 at the time) that would go through the regular process. Anything over that, the money was held. That made me nervous so I thought I would call and talk to someone about it but was not able to find a phone number. So in the end, I didn't change and I am still being guoged by the merchant company I have been using for years. Most of my customers are businesses that send checks but it would be nice to have something that didn't cost me unless I use it!


----------



## jsnowden (Feb 18, 2013)

Definitely check out Credit Card Reader iPhone, Android, iPad - PayAnywhere Processing. I used square for a while and was not impressed...I switched to Pay Anywhere after seeing an ad and I have been with them ever since. Lowest swipe cost is what drove me to them and I have been happy with every aspect.


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Square you can also pay I believe $290/mo and not be charged fees at all.


----------



## firerose617 (Apr 3, 2007)

I am also looking at switching to mobile card processing and cancelling my merchant account that is gouging me. I have received the Square, but not used it as yet. My concern is that you can't call Square and talk to a person if there is a problem with a card (stolen or declined), holding funds for 30 days or a problem with my account. So - I'm looking at other providers, but there seems to be concerns with all of them. 

I have a Paypal account for my Ebay sales, but I would want my credit card sales to be deposited into my business checking account and as far as I can tell, you have to get a Paypal debit card and they place the money there - you have to transfer it yourself if want the money somewhere else.


----------



## dale911 (Jan 25, 2012)

IrieInnovator said:


> Has anyone experienced receiving a fradulent card using square? If so, do they still provide you with the funds and then go after the culprit?


You, as the merchant, are responsible for obtaining the information to verify that the person using the card or card number is the person allowed to use it. That's why you are supposed to verify ID and swipe the card. If the bank charges back due to fraudulent activity or any other complaint the customer has such as saying that your customer service is no good and you wouldn't fix it, they will give back the money to the customer and take it out of your account. You are out the money unless you can prove it was them or prove that you did everything you could. Part of the game. When you lose, you just mark it down as a tax write off.


----------



## dale911 (Jan 25, 2012)

jsnowden said:


> Look into Credit Card Reader iPhone, Android, iPad - PayAnywhere Processing. It offers the lowest swipe rate in the industry. It is also available on all mobile platforms...BlackBerry, iPhone (iPod, iPad), and Android. Its part of North American Bancard


This pricing is by no means the lowest in the industry. When they say that, they are talking directly about swiping from your phone without setting up a regular merchant account. You can set up accounts with merchant providers in the area of 1.5% often with no or almost no fees. I paid $10 a month in fees myself. My bank then ran the processing through USAepay who then set me up to use my iphone when I was mobile and use the credit card terminal at the shop. I could also logon anytime from any computer and type in the virtual terminal. typed (non-swiped) transactions are always a higher percentage but they were still less than the swiped rate of all the mobile providers. I have a good friend who sells merchant services through different vendors to get the best rates. I'm happy to answer any questions and even point you in the right direction if you need it.


----------



## dale911 (Jan 25, 2012)

firerose617 said:


> I am also looking at switching to mobile card processing and cancelling my merchant account that is gouging me. I have received the Square, but not used it as yet. My concern is that you can't call Square and talk to a person if there is a problem with a card (stolen or declined), holding funds for 30 days or a problem with my account. So - I'm looking at other providers, but there seems to be concerns with all of them.
> 
> I have a Paypal account for my Ebay sales, but I would want my credit card sales to be deposited into my business checking account and as far as I can tell, you have to get a Paypal debit card and they place the money there - you have to transfer it yourself if want the money somewhere else.


Talk with your local bank about setting up a merchant account. Many of the proecessors have mobile options now so you can swipe from your phone. You should never be gouged by your cc company (unless you accept AMEX which comes with it's own bottle of personal lubricant). There are far too many options out there and you have to negotiate with them to get the best rates.


----------



## dale911 (Jan 25, 2012)

Wynpotter said:


> Insted of a smart phone, is there a way to attach the swipe/reader to your(dsl) internet computer hookup like the audio port on the computer with (square,intuit,or paypal)installed software?
> Wyndham


If you have a payment gateway already setup through a regular merchant account, many providers have a virtual terminal. You just use a usb card reader to swipe the card. You can login using any computer and plug in your swiper and you are all set.


----------



## platnumcn (Aug 5, 2013)

All my friends use Square. Rates are fine and processing does not have issues as well .


----------



## dale911 (Jan 25, 2012)

platnumcn said:


> All my friends use Square. Rates are fine and processing does not have issues as well .


2.75% in the credit card industry is quite high. That's $2,750 per $100,000 gross sales. If your profit margins are at 10-15% which is normal for a profitable business after everything is paid, you just cut your take home profit by a considerable amount. Even if your profit margin is 20% on your 100k gross sales, here is the math

100,000 sales
-80,000 materials, labor, insurance, rent, etc.
-2,750 cc processing
=$17,250

Cut that cc processing by at least 1% and put another $1000 in your pocket. If you do a quarter million in business, you just pocketed $2,500. Isn't that worth doing a little shopping before saying "the rates are fine?"

Even if you only sell $10,000, that's $250 in fees. What could you do with an extra $100 for making some phone calls to get the best deal? I wouldn't set fire to it...


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah he's right, you need to look into a merchant account that charges a fixed fee. I believe Square does that though now: https://squareup.com/pricing/per-month


----------



## QCT2008 (Aug 5, 2013)

dale911 said:


> 2.75% in the credit card industry is quite high. That's $2,750 per $100,000 gross sales. If your profit margins are at 10-15% which is normal for a profitable business after everything is paid, you just cut your take home profit by a considerable amount. Even if your profit margin is 20% on your 100k gross sales, here is the math
> 
> 100,000 sales
> -80,000 materials, labor, insurance, rent, etc.
> ...


I would agree, but there are also times the extra costs mean extra sales. For example:

When on site at an event or festival - with my merchant account and their virtual terminal one person at a time can be ringing up a purchase and/or requires a laptop or tablet. However using the Square devices on 4-5 workers phones with a (charge only) sub account we are able to sell to products collecting money from many people at once as well as away from our actual booth. No customer lines means less walk-aways. Just a personal consideration of bottom lines.


----------



## dale911 (Jan 25, 2012)

QCT2008 said:


> I would agree, but there are also times the extra costs mean extra sales. For example:
> 
> When on site at an event or festival - with my merchant account and their virtual terminal one person at a time can be ringing up a purchase and/or requires a laptop or tablet. However using the Square devices on 4-5 workers phones with a (charge only) sub account we are able to sell to products collecting money from many people at once as well as away from our actual booth. No customer lines means less walk-aways. Just a personal consideration of bottom lines.


Many merchants are now business apps to allow us to charge things like you are saying on our mobile devices. Something to look for when talking with or shopping for a merchant account provider. 

On another note, you may consider having some people in line. There is a reason that Walmart and other businesses don't open many checkouts. It isn't because they don't know how many people are going to be in line. They can actually tell you the average checkout wait as well as the average speed of the cashiers and the wait of the customers. They do research to determine the proper amount of time that a person will wait in line and designed things so that while you are waiting, you will decide to purchase additional items. No waiting means customers run right through your booth and pay without standing in line to look around and see other things they want, which is actually costing you sales. Very seldom does a person make a purchase decision and change there mind, but they do often make a decision and then add other things to it.


----------



## QCT2008 (Aug 5, 2013)

dale911 said:


> Many merchants are now business apps to allow us to charge things like you are saying on our mobile devices. Something to look for when talking with or shopping for a merchant account provider.
> 
> On another note, you may consider having some people in line. There is a reason that Walmart and other businesses don't open many checkouts. It isn't because they don't know how many people are going to be in line. They can actually tell you the average checkout wait as well as the average speed of the cashiers and the wait of the customers. They do research to determine the proper amount of time that a person will wait in line and designed things so that while you are waiting, you will decide to purchase additional items. No waiting means customers run right through your booth and pay without standing in line to look around and see other things they want, which is actually costing you sales. Very seldom does a person make a purchase decision and change there mind, but they do often make a decision and then add other things to it.



Shoppers at Wal-Mart are (mostly) not drunk and impaitent. lol. {insert joke}


----------



## hoxie (Nov 3, 2012)

thought this might be helpful. Doesn't include the paypal processor though, which is what I use currently.

iPhone Card Reader Review 2013 | Best iPhone Credit Card Swiper | iPhone Credit Card Reader - TopTenREVIEWS


----------



## dale911 (Jan 25, 2012)

QCT2008 said:


> Shoppers at Wal-Mart are (mostly) not drunk and impaitent. lol. {insert joke}


Fair Enough


----------



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

Use Square. Acceptable flat rate charge per transaction and they send the reader for free.


----------



## dale911 (Jan 25, 2012)

codyjoe said:


> Use Square. Acceptable flat rate charge per transaction and they send the reader for free.


That reader is not "free." Of course they will send it to you. They don't hardly cost anything and you can get a reader anywhere. They make up the cost of that in 1 or 2 transactions and then they hammer you with super high rates everytime you use them. If you are a legitimate business that isn't just a weekend warrior, get a merchant account that has an app. Any card reader will work with any system. Or even better, open a square reader account and get the reader and then use it for another account. The readers all look different, but they are identical electronically.


----------



## hoxie (Nov 3, 2012)

What do you mean by use it for a different account? The readers are tied to the parent sites/accounts. I couldn't use the square reader to put transactions and swipes into my Bank of America account. It doesn't work that way. 

Look at the link I attached. Many have 2.7% fees per swipe and 3.5% for typed in card numbers. Merchant accounts through a bank may have slightly better % rates but they almost always charge a .10 or .07 fee on each transaction on top of the % rate. Makes them about even in "cost" plus with PayPal HERE or square you can do checks, cash or card...


----------



## dale911 (Jan 25, 2012)

hoxie said:


> What do you mean by use it for a different account? The readers are tied to the parent sites/accounts. I couldn't use the square reader to put transactions and swipes into my Bank of America account. It doesn't work that way.
> 
> Look at the link I attached. Many have 2.7% fees per swipe and 3.5% for typed in card numbers. Merchant accounts through a bank may have slightly better % rates but they almost always charge a .10 or .07 fee on each transaction on top of the % rate. Makes them about even in "cost" plus with PayPal HERE or square you can do checks, cash or card...


You actual can use the reader for any account. They are not in any way tied to the account. It is simply and input device to put the info from the magnetic strip into the app. There are services out there , including the one that I use and my partner sells that can get you down near 1% and .08 to .15 cents per transaction with no monthly fees. I mostly sell vinyl graphics and banners so my credit card swipes run between 200 and 4k typically. But lets say that you are selling at-shirt for $20 and you collect 7% sales tax (I live in Indiana and that's the rate for here). You charge the customer's card for $20.70. If you swipe the card at 2.75%, you just paid them $0.57. If you were in at 1% with a .15 cent per swipe, you just paid $0.36. 

Let's say you sell 50 shirts for the day. With the square reader, you just paid out $28.50 in fees. With another system, you paid out $18 in fees, saving you $10. multiply that by , say 26 saturdays if you had a booth every other Saturday in a year. That's a savings of $260. Tell me it isn't worth it to shop around.


----------



## hoxie (Nov 3, 2012)

[EDIT] With "Paypal Here" when you manually enter the card number (rather than swiping) only the first $200 TOTAL in sales per week is deposited, with the remainder being deposited 30 days later!!

For square they accept manually entered card transactions up to $2,002 per week, with the rest being received in 30 days. 

Nearly half or more of my transactions are going to be done over the phone and manually entered, with 50% down and 50% due upon shipment. I can't go 30 days without having my funds available..

Anyone have any suggestions on a system that would work better for manually entering card numbers? or know of one of these readers that doesn't adhere to this policy?


----------



## dale911 (Jan 25, 2012)

I PMed you . One of my business partners owns a merchant processing business through First Data, the largest processor in the country. there should be no problem getting your keyed rate under 2% and swiped near 1%. That's how I'm set up with my company.


----------



## mwilliams0763 (Feb 18, 2013)

We use Square and it works great. Low fees, FREE swiper, no added charges. Easy to keep up with and goes directly into your account. We've been using it for about 2 yrs now. Hope this helps,
Michele


----------



## mwilliams0763 (Feb 18, 2013)

The fees for manually entering the number in yourself is a little higher but still less than most with no additional fees.

Michele


----------



## sgosline (Aug 4, 2006)

I went to the site suggested- iPhone Card Reader Review 2013 | Best iPhone Credit Card Swiper | iPhone Credit Card Reader - TopTenREVIEWS
Wondering if anyone uses the Flagship Roampay? Intuit raised their fees and I think we now average 2.75%. All of the credit card processors that keep hounding us by phone want us to sign a 2 year contract. We like the simplicity of using the phone reader.


----------



## mwilliams0763 (Feb 18, 2013)

sgosline said:


> I went to the site suggested- iPhone Card Reader Review 2013 | Best iPhone Credit Card Swiper | iPhone Credit Card Reader - TopTenREVIEWS
> Wondering if anyone uses the Flagship Roampay? Intuit raised their fees and I think we now average 2.75%. All of the credit card processors that keep hounding us by phone want us to sign a 2 year contract. We like the simplicity of using the phone reader.


We use the Square, it is great and have no issues at all with them. Very very easy to use. Do not sign a contract with any of them, its too easy to get a free reader and pay less fees.


----------



## StarDesigns (Aug 4, 2013)

Use Square! 2.75% is a good rate. ALL of the credit card processing companies are evil. I think it's mandatory to sell your soul to the devil to work with them. We own a c-store and fortunately the oil company offers processing. When you figure in all the swipe fees and different fees for different types of cards we run close to 3%. 

We are getting ready to open up a new storefront for our screen printing and clothing business and will be using square on a store iPad as our credit processor. After trying several other processing companies with another business we have learned one thing is universal, several hidden fees that only jack up your total costs. Do yourself a favor and hang up on any of those phone solicitations and if they show up in person simply show them the door!


Mitchell
Star Deigns
http://www.facebook.com/stardesignstn

Sent from my iPad using TShirtForums app


----------



## dale911 (Jan 25, 2012)

StarDesigns said:


> Use Square! 2.75% is a good rate. ALL of the credit card processing companies are evil. I think it's mandatory to sell your soul to the devil to work with them. We own a c-store and fortunately the oil company offers processing. When you figure in all the swipe fees and different fees for different types of cards we run close to 3%.
> 
> We are getting ready to open up a new storefront for our screen printing and clothing business and will be using square on a store iPad as our credit processor. After trying several other processing companies with another business we have learned one thing is universal, several hidden fees that only jack up your total costs. Do yourself a favor and hang up on any of those phone solicitations and if they show up in person simply show them the door!
> 
> ...


I agree that all the credit card processors are evil. I just know that I wouldn't stand for it and my partner was able to get me into 1.65% swiped with no transaction fees and no monthly or hidden fees. That's almost half of what you are willing to settle for. I'd be happy to set you up at 2% and make the money off of you. The CC companies get about 1% of the fee. The rest is the reseller fees. The transaction fees are the middle man fees on top of the portion of the percentage they get. All of you can do whatever you want. I have contacts if you want a better deal. If no one is interested, no skin of my back.


----------



## kimgeorge (May 8, 2014)

You can make use of Secure. Its easy to use.


----------



## Campeon707 (Sep 16, 2011)

Square, Intuit, Paypal nand now Bank of America. All have pros and cons and you can read plenty about online. All charge about the same if you swipe cards. I have all four but narrowed myself down to two and still trying to decide on which one. 

Square very little info required to open thus they can at times hold your money for suspected fraudulent activities. Probably good if you have no credit or need something immediately. 

Intuit requires a bit more info and approval time. Downloads info direct to QuickBooks online great if you use that for accounting. 

Paypal is good requires approval time period. Brand reconigition. You get money about same as others but then requires you to trans money to your bank account which takes a few more days so slowest of them all. 

BankofAmerica. Funding as quick as one dayn . requires much more infoi believe its at least a soft credit check or a full one. However it acts much like a regular merchant account. Online tools, tracking and reports are great. Fast funding is ideal however I still like intuit dumps info directly to QuickBooks. 

My two cents but I've narrowed down to BofA and Intuit. One more decision to make as to many options requiring more tracking and if your like me you have no time.


----------

